# Clash Of Two Demons "xfx 280gtx Or Ati Radeon 4870x2"



## ultimategpu (Oct 24, 2008)

*Which is the best highEnd GFX card"xfx 280gtx Or Ati Radeon 4870x2"*

* HELLO DUDES AND GEEKS

 iam starting this thread for the upcoming price reduction of graphics cards , soon it ll hit the midrange market in jan 2009 i hope so , it is not because of that many discussion are raising in the forum of really about the hardcore gaming 

so lets post ur discussion to help the future buyer s for these graphics cards which one is the best and value for money 

i know that its not right now a good value for money , the fast upgrading of gfx card will surely help the buyers 


POST UR REVIEWS AND DISCUSSION ON THIS THREAD 

                                                                                                   -  THANK YOU *


----------



## toofan (Oct 24, 2008)

Its title and the matter in the post clash to each other.


> Clash Of Two Demons "xfx 280gtx Or Ati Radeon 4870x2"



Rest I didn't found anything clashing.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 24, 2008)

U made cake, but served us with pizza(with dung)


----------



## arijit_2404 (Oct 24, 2008)

4870x2 kicks gtx280's @ss insanely.


----------



## vickyiori (Oct 24, 2008)

^+1


----------



## ancientrites (Oct 25, 2008)

i am still waiting for price reduction of leadtek gtx280.


----------



## ultimategpu (Oct 25, 2008)

arijit_2404 said:


> 4870x2 kicks gtx280's @ss insanely.



but many of are not beliving that 4870x2 wins , cause xfx280gtx has 1.4 billion transistor counts and large shader units and in some games 280gtx wins 4870x2 , is it true???



ancientrites said:


> i am still waiting for price reduction of leadtek gtx280.



palit 280gtx , is around 24k-25k


----------



## toofan (Oct 25, 2008)

ancientrites said:


> i am still waiting for price reduction of leadtek gtx280.




Why don't you wait for the price reduction of ATI 4870x2.


----------



## Jack Carvar (Oct 25, 2008)

+1 for GTX280
*en.hardspell.com/doc/showcont.asp?news_id=3945
*www.guru3d.com/article/evga-geforce-gtx-280-hc16-hydro-copper-review/11
*www.guru3d.com/article/bfg-geforce-gtx-280-ocx-review/9
*www.guru3d.com/article/radeon-hd-4870-x2-review-crossfire/12


Even though GTX280 loses out on some points but thats coz HD4870x2 is a dual GPU solution and GTX280 is a single GPU. If you SLi them........HD4870x2 starts peeing in its pants.

Anandtech :-



> Ahh Crysis. Our familiar friend. Not the greatest game in the world, but it looks really good and still absolutely kills graphics hardware.
> 
> In this case things are a little strange. We see the 4870 X2 and 2x 4870 X2 CrossFire solutions very system limited at below 2560x1600. The NVIDIA SLI options provide a marked performance advantage at 1920x1200



*www.tomshardware.com/charts/gaming-graphics-charts-q3-2008/Crysis-v1-21,750.html

Some old NVIDIA bashing ATi charts  :-
*www.tomshardware.com/charts/dual-quad-vga-charts-q1-2008/Overall-all-Games-fps,528.html


----------



## desiibond (Oct 25, 2008)

^^ When you compare Graphics cards, you compare based on price points.

yes. two GTX 280 will beat one 4870x2 but for the price of two GTX 280's I get HD4870x2 and a 24" FullHD display. And btw, the difference isn't stellar. It's just little bit more.

one to one, HD4870X2 kicks GTX280 to Mars.


----------



## Jack Carvar (Oct 25, 2008)

But thats coz HD4870x2 is a double GPU solution.......so its no big deal. A single HD4870 dosent stand a chance against the mighty GTX280. Hope NVIDIA launches GTX280x2 or x3


----------



## arijit_2404 (Oct 25, 2008)

with insanely priced... right?


----------



## desiibond (Oct 25, 2008)

GTX 280 price: 30k
HD4870 price: 16k

So, for the price of GTX280, I get HD4870 + Dell 248WFP. Still HD4870 performance is not more than 5% lower than HD4870 and on higher resolutions with full eye candy on, there isn't much to compare between the two (except the price), with HD4870 beating GTX280 in some games.

So, on any given day HD4870 is much better deal over GTX80.

Oh yes. GTX280 x2 (if released). Priced at what? 50k?? 


GTX280: EVGA 01G-P3-1280-AR GeForce GTX 280 1GB 512-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready *$430*

HD4870: SAPPHIRE 100259-1GL Radeon HD 4870 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready *$309*. Moreover, you get the same card for 260$ if you choose manufactures like Zotac/DiamondViper/Palit

HD4870X2: SAPPHIRE 100251SR Radeon HD 4870 X2 2GB 512-bit (256-bit x 2) GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP *$549*

And if you need the best of the best, go for HD4870X2. It can thrash GTX280 easily



Check the Bioshock benchmark here: *www.neoseeker.com/Articles/Hardware/Reviews/hd4870x2/6.html

at 1920x1440 resolution:

GTX280: 86fps
HD4870: 84fps
HD4870x2: 158fps


Also check this.  *www.neoseeker.com/Articles/Hardware/Reviews/hd4870x2/8.html

Playing crysis, as you increase the eye candy, the performance drops like anything for GTX280 but for HD4870x2, there isn't much change.

GTX280: 1024x768 aa=0 to 1600x1200 AA=4, framerate drop is :18fps (56 to 38)
HD4870x2: 1024x768 aa=0 to 1600x1200 AA=4, framerate drop is : 2fps (42 to 40)
HD4870: 1024x768 aa=0 to 1600x1200 AA=4, framerate drop is : 26fps (59 to 33)

The same goes with all the games. At FullHD, GTX280 couldn't match the performance of HD4870x2. 

Moreover, GTX280 fights with HD4870 at high resolutions and fights with HD4870x2 at lower resolutions. That means that GTX280 suffers a lot with increase in eyecandy.

Now, I do think that HD4870 is the best when it comes to playing at FullHD (when you are on a tight budget). Available for less than 18k in India and for less than 250$ in US, it's one hell of a purchase.


----------



## vickyiori (Oct 25, 2008)

> So, on any given day HD4870 is much better deal over GTX80.


Definitely.. 

Anyone buying GTX 280 over HD4870 to play games at full HD is either f***ing too stupid or just has too much money lying around. 

And for Crysis..

1. Choosing a card that costs over 10K more for one game doesn't make much sense. 

2. If you say that Crysis is a telling to the future of computer graphics.. 

No. We have no idea if Crysis is truly a sign of the future. The engine is not being adopted on even a moderate scale so a high end card is not a future-proof solution. 

3. if you want 1920x1200 with 4xAA you would do well with a card such as the GTX260 or *the 4870 (Highly recommended)*. 

4. Here is probably my best advice of all; *never trust one site for benchmarks. * Benchmarks have way to many variables so you have to collectively group your information. Use at least 4 review sites and analyze the numbers. This way you will be able to average out some of the loose variables that may cause misinformation. 

P.S: I'm not an ATI fanboy.. I'm a money/performance fanboy..


----------



## desiibond (Oct 25, 2008)

^^ not just crysis.

check Far Cry 2, Bioshock, CoD4, Brothers in Arms and many new games are nearly unplayable at FullHD resolution or even resolution like 1600x1200. Remember, a 22" display now costs 12k and FullHD costs 15k or more which means more and more are going to go for atleast a 19" for 9k (1440x900).

yes. coming to Performance per Watt, clearly HD4xxx series does lot better when it comes to performance and scalability. It doesn't lose much frames as the resolution/AA goes up. Which means they will last longer than their rivals.


----------



## toofan (Oct 25, 2008)

desiibond said:


> -
> ^^-------------------------------
> --------------------------------



Good searching and very good answer dear.


----------



## max_demon (Oct 25, 2008)

did u say demon?


----------



## acewin (Oct 25, 2008)

just adding to desi, what proccy and mobo (with price) would it be which would be running 4870x2 and GTX280 and then thinking of gtx280x2

for 4870x2 or GTX280 (cards which are above 24K) you must be thinking of hard cooled CPU, such cards are not just runnable in normal house environments, and proccies like C2D extreme bro if can spend 1 lakh for just building a gaming rig you would be real professional gamer buying hardware which runs not even a year for your expectation.

And most of us here are in general computing and casual gaming in extreme cases playing for 8-10 hours, and not owning these cards, but just reading reviews and commenting, I do not think its fair shot at these.

In short I say HD4870 is best card .Anything after that is not worth it doing Crossfire or SLI, because if you really think of doing that, first think how would you keep them calm, and get same efficient mobo's which certainly would cost fortune.

Crossfire on on mobo's like P45 will run in 8x not that true potential, then you will turn towards X48.

Most of the testing is done by pros(hardware testers and gamers), who do not buy them but they are given to just test, and people who buy them give them off soon.
The market changes every six month and in between the six month hardwares price keeps on decreasing except when there is a tsunami in stock exchange like now


----------



## vickyiori (Oct 26, 2008)

desiibond said:


> ^^ not just crysis.
> 
> check Far Cry 2, Bioshock, CoD4, Brothers in Arms and many new games are nearly unplayable at FullHD resolution or even resolution like 1600x1200. Remember, a 22" display now costs 12k and FullHD costs 15k or more which means more and more are going to go for atleast a 19" for 9k (1440x900).



Only if you want to play then at Full HD on Very High settings and with AA.. 

And Far Cry 2 gives me 40+ FPS on 1600x1200 with high settings. no AA.. 
With medium settings and AA gives me 60+ FPS..
that's good enough..


----------



## desiibond (Oct 26, 2008)

^^ yep man. Am also Amazed by the smoothness of this game. Very very smooth play even on my HD2600XT.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 27, 2008)

the winner is ati radeon hd4870x2.. by far


----------



## asingh (Oct 27, 2008)

I think...as many have stated...the HD4870 is a good card..and excellent VFM. Compare it this way : 

Imagine Crysis does not exist (cause nVidia and Crytek are like foster bro-sis these days)....their alliance is not official, but it exists..Crytek has the optimization set for nVidia. Now compare the performance of HD4870 for the amount of rupees (or $'s)..you are shelling out. 

HD4870 has around 800 stream processors, where GTX280 has around 240, though the GTX280 has double the ROPs..but the HD4870 has a quicker core clock speed vs the nVidia demon. ATI has packed in a lot of ammunition on their red flagship card, at a decent price. Though there have been driver issues, fan control problems..but slowly they are being worked..out. GTX280 is not a bad card at all. It IS a benchmark. First card with >1 Billion transistors on one core....!!! Imagine that..! Just not priced correct...as of now.

Does the HD4870 satisy ones need for most new generations games (not including Crysis)..I would say YES...but then you could say..so does the GTX280....!!! But Price of GTX280 >>>>> Price of HD4870..infact we all know...Price of GTX280 > Price of HD4870x2 (not crossfire). 

So who is the current winner..?? ....As usual the battle rages on..to find the perfect combination of:  price x perfomance x features x compatability x future proofing x overall customer satisfaction..!


----------



## ancientrites (Oct 27, 2008)

toofan.is.back said:


> Why don't you wait for the price reduction of ATI 4870x2.


sorry bro i am nvidia fan or fanboi however you call it.


----------



## vickyiori (Oct 27, 2008)

asigh said:


> I think...as many have stated...the HD4870 is a good card..and excellent VFM. Compare it this way :
> 
> Imagine Crysis does not exist (cause nVidia and Crytek are like foster bro-sis these days)....their alliance is not official, but it exists..Crytek has the optimization set for nVidia. Now compare the performance of HD4870 for the amount of rupees (or $'s)..you are shelling out.
> 
> ...



^+10


----------



## ultimategpu (Oct 27, 2008)

Guys

 wish u a many more happy diwali  , may all wish comes true


----------



## toofan (Oct 27, 2008)

ancientrites said:


> sorry bro i am nvidia fan or fanboi however you call it.



Friend Then you should not wait for the price drop. A fan is after all a fan.


----------



## ancientrites (Oct 28, 2008)

toofan.is.back said:


> Friend Then you should not wait for the price drop. A fan is after all a fan.


bro money is no objection for me but i keep phoning every week to topnotch bangalore branch and the leadtek gtx 280 isnt available yet.the good part is they too want the price to be lowered and also took my mobile no.when its available they will call me.
this also happened when i got my leadtek gtx8800gtx for 30000/-


----------



## hellgate (Oct 28, 2008)

for gaming at full HD res a single HD 4870 is enuf.4 anything more the 4870X2 is needed.and ATI HD48xx series i think r the best vfm cards on the market now.

i'm playing FC2 @ 1440x900,Ultra High Settings and getting avg fps of 65


----------



## desiibond (Oct 28, 2008)

^^Ejjactly and you save 13k. With that amount, you can get another HD4870 after few months.

If you are nVidia fanboy, get GTX260 build 216. This one matches HD4870 and priced inside 20k. I don't think it's a good idea to go for GTX280 which doesn't justify the 30k price tag.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 28, 2008)

Jack Carvar said:


> +1 for GTX280
> *en.hardspell.com/doc/showcont.asp?news_id=3945
> *www.guru3d.com/article/evga-geforce-gtx-280-hc16-hydro-copper-review/11
> *www.guru3d.com/article/bfg-geforce-gtx-280-ocx-review/9
> ...




SLi of 2xGTX280 = Rs. 50000-55000 ONLY isn't it to bash the perormance offered by the 29k HD4870X2 yeah u've got LOGIC


----------



## toofan (Oct 28, 2008)

ancientrites said:


> the leadtek gtx 280 isnt available yet.
> this also happened when i got my leadtek gtx8800gtx for 30000/-



and i bet it will not be available very soon. 
And can you tell me when you bought that gtx8800gtx? Why don't you sli it.

Now think of buying 4870X2 and then crossfire it later.

Get something or not. 
If not then never mind. A fan is a fan after all.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 30, 2008)

What I said didn't apply for the insanely(and mostly filthy) rich fans


----------

